# Making lure!!! Can any one help?



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I just watched a video on YouTube about how to make beaver caster. And was wondering if I could take the testicles from a coyote, bobcat, raccoon, or fox and blind them up in a blinder and use them the same way as beaver caster?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Add a couple scoops of ice cream and some chocolate syrup..I hear it makes a great protein drink


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Add a couple scoops of ice cream and some chocolate syrup..I hear it makes a great protein drink


 Was just thinking the same thing until I scrolled down and seen yours, good One HA!!!

The vid. was about making a lure using Beaver Castor, using anything else will not make it Beaver Castor!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

But would it make a lure ? Or just pizz off the wife ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> But would it make a lure ? Or just pizz off the wife ?


 Only if she was using the blender for making her morning energy shake!!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

sounds like our local chinese restaurant.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They have "buck sauce" instead of "duck sauce" ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

pu-king duck..............


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

I read an article about a guy who took, I believe, the anal glands, extracted the urine from the bladder from a coyote and added a rotten egg to make a scent!
I believe he used it as a mist/cover scent not a lure.

As for me, as long as it is sold, I'll buy it!!








If I tried that I would add my lunch to it!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

AND on a more serious note.....

Clint Locklear has a good video out on lure making.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

If you know what you're doing(I don't) you can extract the glands and urine from fox or coyotes or raccoons or whatever, but it's just as easy to buy it and it's really not that much for good gland lures. Just kind of a smelly mess trying to do that stuff, especially with the pee.


----------

